# Shock Absorbers for 1990 S660



## VinoMog (Feb 6, 2012)

Having downsized from the UniMog, I need front shockers for the S660 which has "replaced" it (nothing can really replace a Mog). The S660 has the Merc 410D chassis. Trying to find the right part number is proving very difficult as there are at least 2 part numbers for the standard 410D van It has also been suggested that the shockers may not even be standard as Hymer may have uprated or downrated them. Can anybody suggest where I might get this information. I've emailed Hymer but, as yet, have had no reply. 

Any info will be much appreciated.

PS The Mog is still for sale if anybody fancies it.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

if you look on the website there is a complete workshop manual for the 660 with part numbers ect


----------



## VinoMog (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Do you mean the Hymer website? If so, this seems to have changed and www.hymer.com no longer has links to the archive that used to be there, it all seems to be current stuff. If you have a link I'd much appreciate it.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

no mhf i downloaded it a few months agohttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Downloads/fileuploads/1990_Hymermobil_660.pdf#get


----------

